#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Ochten en avond dua.

## Mounir2017

Ochtend en avond Dua


Allah de Verhevene zegt in de Koraan in Surah Al-Ahzaab vers 41-42:


O, gij die gelooft! Gedenkt Allah veelvuldig.
En prijst Zijn Heiligheid s morgens) en s avonds.
En HIJ zegt in Surah Ghaafir vers 55:


Heb geduld, voorzeker, Allah's belofte is waar. En vraag bescherming tegen uw zonde en eert uw Heer 's morgens en 's avonds met de lof die Hem toekomt.


En Hij zegt in Surah Al-Qaaf vers 39:


Heb dus geduld met wat zij zeggen en verheerlijk uw Heer met de lof die Hem toekomt, vr zonsop- en ondergang.


Bovenstaande verzen zijn bewijs voor het gedenken van ALLAH met de
smeekbeden die onze Profeet(vrede zij met hem) aan ons heeft
doorgegeven. Deze smeekbeden zijn zeer belangrijk voor de moslims, en
zijn essentieel en iemand die ze niet zegt doet zichzelf een ongelofelijke
onrecht aan.
Een groot punt van discussie onder de geleerden is wanneer deze
smeekbedes gezegd moeten worden, de juiste mening is dat deze
smeekbedes van de ochtend na het Fajr gebed gezegd moeten worden, en
de tijd hiervoor is tot de zonsopkomt en die van de avond dienen na het
Asr gebed opgezegd te worden, en het tijd hiervoor is tot de
zonsondergang(Maghreb gebed).


Het bewijs hiervoor zijn de bovenstaande verzen, dit is het bewijs wat Ibn
Qayyim Al-Jawzi geeft in Al-Waabil Al-Sayyib.
Maar er is hier dus meningsverschil over en beide hebben sterke bewijzen
ervoor, de anderen mening is dat de ochtend adkhaar is vanaf het Fajr
gebed tot aan het Dohr gebed en de avond adkhaar vanaf het Dohr gebed
tot aan het Magreb gebed, Wa ALLAHOE Alam. Dus met andere woorden als je het maar doet !!!!


Hieronder volgen de Smeekbedes van de Ochtend en de Avond, men
begint eerst met de onderstaande Suwar te reciteren.
- Ayat Al-Kursi
- Surah Al-Ikhlas 3 x
- Surah Al-Falaq 3x
- Surah Al-Nass 3 x
Bepaalde smeekbedes dienen aangepast te worden afhankelijk van of ze in
de ochtend of de avond worden gezegd, ik heb de aanpassing in transcriptie
tussen haakjes gezet en wat tussen haakjes is zegt men in de avond en het woord
ervoor laat men dus weg.


# Asbahnaa (Amsajna) wa asbahal (Amsa)-mulku lillaahi walhamdu lillaahi, laa 'ilaaha 'illallaahu wahdahu laa shareeka lahu, lahul-mulku wa lahulhamdu wa Huwa 'alaa kulli shay'in Qadeer. Rabbi 'as'aluka khayra maa fee haathal-yawmi (Layl) wa khayra maa ba'dahu wa 'a'oothu bika min sharri maa fee haathal-yawmi (Layl) wa sharri maa ba'dahu, Rabbi 'a'oothu bika minal-kasali, wa soo'il-kibari, Rabbi 'a'oothu bika min 'athaabin fin-naari wa 'athaabin fil-qabri.


# Allaahumma bika asbahnaa(Amsaynaa), wa bika amsaynaa(Asbahnaa), wa bika nahyaa, wa bika namootu wa ilaykan-nushoor(Almaseer).


# Allaahumma 'Anta Rabbee laa 'ilaaha 'illaa 'Anta, khalaqtanee wa 'anaa
'abduka, wa 'anaa 'alaa 'ahdika wa wa'dika mas-tata'tu, 'a'oothu bika min
sharri maa sana'tu, 'aboo'u laka bini'matika 'alayya, wa 'aboo'u bithanbee
faghfir lee fa'innahu laa yaghfiruth-thunooba 'illa Anta 


# Allaahumma 'innee 'asbahtu(amsaytu) 'ush-hiduka wa 'ush-hidu hamalata
'arshika, wa malaa'ikataka wajamee'a khalqika, 'annaka 'Antallaahu laa
'ilaaha 'illaa 'Anta wahdaka laa shareeka laka, wa 'anna Muhammadan
'abduka wa Rasooluka. (4 x)


# Allaahumma maa 'asbaha(amsaa) bee min ni'matin 'aw bi'ahadin min khalqika faminka wahdaka laa shareeka laka, falakal-hamdu wa lakashshukru.


# Allaahumma 'aafinee fee badanee, Allaahumma 'aafinee fee sam'ee,
Allaahumma 'aafinee fee basaree, laa 'ilaaha 'illaa 'Anta. Allaahumma
'innee 'a'oothu bika minal-kufri, walfaqri, wa 'a'oothu bika min 'athaabilqabri,
laa 'ilaaha 'illaa 'Anta. (4x)


# Hasbiyallaahu laa 'ilaaha 'illaa Huwa 'alayhi tawakkaltu wa Huwa Rabbul-
'Arshil-'Adheem . (7x)


# Allaahumma 'innee 'as'alukal-'afwa wal'aafiyata fid-dunyaa wal'aakhirati,
Allaahumma 'innee 'as'alukal-'afwa wal'aafiyata fee deenee wa dunyaaya
wa 'ahlee, wa maalee , Allaahum-mastur 'awraatee, wa 'aamin raw'aatee,
Allaahum-mahfadhnee min bayni yadayya, wa min khalfee, wa 'an
yameenee, wa 'an shimaalee, wa min fawqee, wa 'a'oothu bi'adhamatika 'an
'ughtaala min tahtee.


# Allaahumma 'Aalimal-ghaybi wash-shahaadati faatiras-samaawaati
wal'ardhi, Rabba kulli shay 'in wa maleekahu, 'ash-hadu 'an laa 'ilaaha 'illaa
'Anta, 'a'oothu bika min sham nafsee, wa min sharrish-shaytaani wa
shirkihi, wa 'an 'aqtarifa 'alaa nafsee soo'an, 'aw 'ajurrahu 'ilaa Muslimin.


# Bismillaahil-lathee laa yadhurru ma'as-mihi shay'un fil-'ardhi wa laa
fis-samaa'i wa Huwas-Samee 'ul- 'Aleem .(3 x)


# Radheetu billaahi Rabban, wa bil-'Islaami deenan, wa bi-Muhammadin
(sallallaahu 'alayhi wa sallama) Nabiyyan. (3x)


# Yaa Hayyu yaa Qayyoomu birahmatika 'astagheethu 'aslih lee sha'nee
kullahu wa laa takilnee 'ilaa nafsee tarfata 'aynin.


# 'Asbahnaa(Amsaynaa) wa asbahal(Amsaal)-mulku lillaahi Rabbil-l'aalameen, Allaahumma 'innee 'as'aluka khayra haathal-yawmi(Layl): Fathahu wa nasrahu wa noorahu, wa barakatahu, wa hudaahu, wa'a'oothu bika min sharri maafeehi wa sharri maa ba'dahu.


# 'Asbahnaa(Amsaynaa) 'alaa fitratil-'Islaami wa 'alaa kalimatil-'ikhlaasi, wa 'alaa deeni Nabiyyinaa Muhammadin (sallallaahu 'alayhi wa sallama), wa
'alaa millati 'abeenaa 'Ibraaheema, haneefan Musliman wa maa kaana
minal-mushrikeen.


# Subhaanallaahi wa bihamdihi. (100 x)


# Laa 'ilaaha 'illallaahu wahdahu laa shareeka lahu, lahul-mulku wa lahulhamdu, 
wa Huwa 'alaa kulli shay'in Qadeer. (100 x in de ochtend en 10 x
de avond)


# Subhaanallaahi wa bihamdihi: 'Adada khalqihi, wa ridhaa nafsihi, wa zinat arschihi
wa midaada kalimaatihi. (3 x)


# Allaahumma 'innee 'as'aluka 'ilman naafi'an, wa rizqan tayyiban, wa
'amalan mutaqabbalan.(3 x in de ochtend)


# 'Astaghfirullaaha wa 'atoobu 'ilayhi.(100 x)


# 'A'oothu bikalimaatil-laahit-taammaati min sharri maa khalaqa


# Allahumma Salli wa Sallim ala Nabeeyinna Muhammad.(10 x)

----------

